# Help Needed



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

Hi folks im new to this forum so first i must introduce myself.
My Name is steve im Married to Tammy and i currently live in the UK in Bedfordshire.
I am looking for a massive favour or help from anyone in southern Spain that comutes back to the UK in a van at any time.

My Inlaws have just had to move back to the uk from Iznate near Malaga Because my father in law has had some health issues recently and now needs to be near his family. 

Our problem is that they had to move back on a budget so John had to leave his beloved Trike ( Motorbike Based ) behind. Is there anyone out there who can help get the trike to the uk ( Bedfordshire). I know its a massive ask and probably a very long shot but i need to ask if there is anyone who can help in any way at all. Im sure we can help with any expences etc.

Thanks for your time reading this.

Steve


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You MAY be in luck. A removal company owe me a favour - long story which I won't retell. If nobody else can help please get back to me before next Wednesday.


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You MAY be in luck. A removal company owe me a favour - long story which I won't retell. If nobody else can help please get back to me before next Wednesday.


Wow that was quick Steve.

Thanks for that i will if no one else can come up with some thing.

Steve


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

God Steve is there NOTHING you cant do !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> God Steve is there NOTHING you cant do !!!


Pull an under 30 Espanola is one!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe you shouldnt challenge him on that one Xtreme ..... given the existing evidence for his "can do, will do" abilities !!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Maybe you shouldnt challenge him on that one Xtreme ..... given the existing evidence for his "can do, will do" abilities !!


He got no hope Sue.....these Chicas only want Celtic Helmet.....not a shrivelled old Hanoverian Helmet!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ha ha ha! ..... you are so bad - but I dont want to stick up too much for him just in case he thinks he´s got a fan !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well I'm not sure either of em are up to pulling anything much at their age whatever "helmet" they have!!!!! Bless em!

Jo


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to agree with you Jo - I think its a "middle aged man" thing! but dont tell em I said that it might play on their minds and I would hate it to knock their confidence!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I have to agree with you Jo - I think its a "middle aged man" thing! but dont tell em I said that it might play on their minds and I would hate it to knock their confidence!


(ok sue, we´ll play along with them!!!!) LOL. 

I´m sure xtremes celtic helmet is magnificent and stevehall's "hanoverian helmet" isnt shrivelled at all!!!! Now who said something about a webcam???


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Well Xtreme´s is a welsh one I believe so its probably got a daffodil sticking out of the top !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well Xtreme´s is a welsh one I believe so its probably got a daffodil sticking out of the top !



.... lol and Steves??? 

jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> but I dont want to stick up too much for him


I wouldn't bother Sue....cos he wouldn't stick up too much for you either! 

I should never have watched all those Carry On movies in my youth you know!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ha ha ha ... It took me a second or two but I finally got that one !!! .....


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> .... lol and Steves???
> 
> jo


Its difficult for me to imagine - in fact I dont even want to go there!!! - although given that he´s not been well lately and has had "man flu" perhaps he´s got a hot water bottle on it!

Enough already I still need to eat my dinner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well Xtreme´s is a welsh one I believe so its probably got a daffodil sticking out of the top !


....No....but it occasionally springs a leak!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

This is sooooooooooo bad - our poor new poster only wanted to know if someone could get his bike back to the UK !!!! instead he is having first hand experience of what the sun does to those of us who live here permanently - it fry´s your brain !!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> ....No....but it occasionally springs a leak!


oh dear! thats bad, very bad!! PMSL

Jo xxx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> oh dear! thats bad, very bad!! PMSL
> 
> Jo xxx


PMSL? Explain please jo.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mickybob said:


> PMSL? Explain please jo.


Nothing to do with time of the month, btw. It's "p*ssed myself laughing".


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Nothing to do with time of the month, btw. It's "p*ssed myself laughing".


Thanks Tullulah, been racking my brains but didn't come up with that one.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Thanks Tullulah, been racking my brains but didn't come up with that one.



Don't worry about that - it's taken me and Jojo ages just to get this far with abbreviations!!! I swear some b*ggers make them up!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Don't worry about that - it's taken me and Jojo ages just to get this far with abbreviations!!! I swear some b*ggers make them up!!!




Steve makes em up!! I just guess half the time!!! BTW (by the way lol), where is Mr. Hall this evening, in fact he´s been very quiet all day. Maybe he´s actually doing some work?? or chasing some sub 30 señoritas around Fuengirola??? bless!


Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Steve makes em up!! I just guess half the time!!! BTW (by the way lol), where is Mr. Hall this evening, in fact he´s been very quiet all day. Maybe he´s actually doing some work?? or chasing some sub 30 señoritas around Fuengirola??? bless!
> 
> Jo


Yes, Jojo ModMod, where's your co-Mod gone? Most unusual - thought he might have slapped us all down by now?!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Yes, Jojo ModMod, where's your co-Mod gone? Most unusual - thought he might have slapped us all down by now?!!!


I´m sure he´ll turn up eventually!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe the man flu was gripe A and he's the first casualty? How long before someone needs to contact the emergency department? 
Maybe Ana could be persuaded to do a humanitarian service?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

anles said:


> Maybe the man flu was gripe A and he's the first casualty? How long before someone needs to contact the emergency department?
> Maybe Ana could be persuaded to do a humanitarian service?


And pigs might fly, Anles.......well, they do say it's an airborne virus. HAHAHAHA


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> Maybe the man flu was gripe A and he's the first casualty? How long before someone needs to contact the emergency department?
> Maybe Ana could be persuaded to do a humanitarian service?


well he did have man flu the other day??? maybe they´re the same thing!!???... well men and pigs..!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> well he did have man flu the other day??? maybe they´re the same thing!!???... well men and pigs..!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Thank you Girls. But I'd rather be a pig than a sow. Lo(very)L.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, this is Real Man Flu - I was even too ill to watch the game today. Thanks for your kind words. I will be back! 

Actually I have also had a friend over form the UK so have been out and he is now in a foul mood because he has started with a cold and cough etc!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Guys, this is Real Man Flu - I was even too ill to watch the game today. Thanks for your kind words. I will be back!
> 
> Actually I have also had a friend over form the UK so have been out and he is now in a foul mood because he has started with a cold and cough etc!


a bit of a cold and he´s laid up for three days!! Howes your Hanoverian Helmet Steve?? Extreme reckons its shrivelled I think was the word he used?????

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo as a "respectable married moderator" you should not encourage him. With a bit of luck he'll have downloaded a video about donkeys and we won't hear from him until next week.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Actually I have also had a friend over form the UK


He's even having to import friends into the country!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> He's even having to import friends into the country!


Did anyone actually manage to help V2steve, with his trike? Emberton was saying he had an empty van going back to u.k, but jo, has pulled the thread, so if anyone knows Emberton perhaps they could put him together with V2Steve,
try anyway, regards griz


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

griz616 said:


> Did anyone actually manage to help V2steve, with his trike? Emberton was saying he had an empty van going back to u.k, but jo, has pulled the thread, so if anyone knows Emberton perhaps they could put him together with V2Steve,
> try anyway, regards griz


Its a good job youre on the ball Grizz ! poor V2Steve only posted asking for help and it quickly descended into something from Viz magazine ... he probably disappeared thinking we were all mad 

Hope someone can rescue his post and help him out ....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

V2steve put his phone number on the thread and also can PM Emberton, so stop worrying you lot. lol

Jo xxx


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for every ones concern, I spoke to Emberton earlier today and put my Father in law in touch with him.
Lets hope they can sought some thing out now.

Thanks for every ones help.

Steve


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

V2Steve said:


> Thanks for every ones concern, I spoke to Emberton earlier today and put my Father in law in touch with him.
> Lets hope they can sought some thing out now.
> 
> Thanks for every ones help.
> ...



There, hopefully a happy ending 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

V2Steve said:


> Thanks for every ones concern, I spoke to Emberton earlier today and put my Father in law in touch with him.
> Lets hope they can sought some thing out now.
> 
> Thanks for every ones help.
> ...


Glad to hear you may have got some help Steve .... maybe next time we will stay on topic!

Sue


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Glad to hear you may have got some help Steve .... maybe next time we will stay on topic!
> 
> Sue




That'll be the day?????????????



griz


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> V2steve put his phone number on the thread and also can PM Emberton, so stop worrying you lot. lol
> 
> Jo xxx



If he put the phone no' on the thread, it must have been on the thread you binned, anyway, they have got together now


griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> If he put the phone no' on the thread, it must have been on the thread you binned, anyway, they have got together now
> 
> 
> griz


Yes, but it seems we got there tho didnt we, so all is well !!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, but it seems we got there tho didnt we, so all is well !!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes didn't we do well lol................griz


----------



## V2Steve (May 5, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Glad to hear you may have got some help Steve .... maybe next time we will stay on topic!
> 
> Sue


You wait til i post my next thread then.

I am currently trying to talk the wife into taking the plunge and coming to Spain ourselves so i can set up in business with my wood turning Lol. :clap2::clap2::clap2::juggle:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

V2Steve said:


> You wait til i post my next thread then.
> 
> I am currently trying to talk the wife into taking the plunge and coming to Spain ourselves so i can set up in business with my wood turning Lol. :clap2::clap2::clap2::juggle:


Well, good luck with that one then Steve .... tell her its lovely and hot here now and should be like this until September / October time with a bit of luck :cheer2:

(sorry to add the pom poms in .... but these new icons we´ve got are just fabulous!)

Not sure if I need any wood turning at the moment - but maybe there are others who do !

:wave: .....sorry there I go again!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Well, good luck with that one then Steve .... tell her its lovely and hot here now and should be like this until September / October time with a bit of luck :cheer2:


having spent the entire winter moaning about the cold, I can now start moaning about the heat and ITS TOO HOT NOW!!!!! :loco::roll:


Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> having spent the entire winter moaning about the cold, I can now start moaning about the heat and ITS TOO HOT NOW!!!!! :loco::roll:
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Absolutely! Believe it or not Ive been to Primor in my lunch break and bought some Loreal fake tan ! I cant lay in the sun its too hot and I get burnt!!! how pathetic is that ..... :washing:
...Not a relevant smilie I know - I just really love this one!!! hee hee


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Absolutely! Believe it or not Ive been to Primor in my lunch break and bought some Loreal fake tan ! I cant lay in the sun its too hot and I get burnt!!! how pathetic is that ..... :washing:
> ...Not a relevant smilie I know - I just really love this one!!! hee hee



yes I like that one too, I was even gonna start a thread about my boring life just so I could use it!!

Careful with the fake tan Tallulah used it the other day and went bright orange apparently - see her "baked bean" thread!!!!!!

I´m one of those sickenly annoying people who seem to just go brown after 5 minutes and I dont seem to ever burn :bowl::becky::israel::dance::music::moony::rockon:

Jo xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes I like that one too, I was even gonna start a thread about my boring life just so I could use it!!
> 
> Careful with the fake tan Tallulah used it the other day and went bright orange apparently - see her "baked bean" thread!!!!!!
> 
> ...


arrrrrrrrrrgh! I need to do a test piece of flesh in advance of a major respray!!!

I envy you then Jo - its strange I have dark hair, eyes etc but very fair skin - so I burn in all the wrong places and get those lovely t shirt marks every weekend! so I sometimes have to choose my work clothes to "fit" the colour of my chest!!! 

:bathbaby:

I keep reading that "pale" is the new look ..... but I cant see it myself! a tan looks lovely if its real and not tooooooooooooooooo dark obviously !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> arrrrrrrrrrgh! I need to do a test piece of flesh in advance of a major respray!!!
> 
> I envy you then Jo - its strange I have dark hair, eyes etc but very fair skin - so I burn in all the wrong places and get those lovely t shirt marks every weekend! so I sometimes have to choose my work clothes to "fit" the colour of my chest!!!
> 
> ...


Actually I find it a bit of a pain, I get too brown and look ridiculous with my blonde hair. My daughters tell me I look like a photographic negative! out: I dont do it intentionally, I very rarely sunbathe!

I think I shall make my hair a shade or two darker, that may help!! Us women are never satisfied are we!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

MMMMM, I oculd not possibly comment


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> MMMMM, I oculd not possibly comment


I could not agree more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> MMMMM, I oculd not possibly comment


Oh I think you could!! :tsk:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes I like that one too, I was even gonna start a thread about my boring life just so I could use it!!
> 
> Careful with the fake tan Tallulah used it the other day and went bright orange apparently - see her "baked bean" thread!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'll have you know I've since faded to a rather fetching shade of "albaricoque". Sets of the blonde hair a treat!! No longer scaring the locals.

Tally.xxx


----------

